# Use of [url]www.ferries.co.uk[/url]



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

*Use of www.ferries.co.uk*

Just about to book Dover-Calais ferries for a quick week in France in our MH and was about to book with P&O direct for £112 return when I tried www.ferries.co.uk. It's showing a return fare of £40 using P&O with the same departure times!
Can this be true?
Has anyone any experience of using this site for making bookings?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i use this site to price check 
chapter


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

.errr I may have screwed up the www.ferries.co.uk booking (without having committed, thank goodness!!). It's now showing £118 so I'll be booking directly with P&O !!
Sorry if I've spread a wave of inappropriate interest in this website!


----------

